# Shelby Airflow



## RJWess

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-bicy...268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3393a0643c


----------



## kccomet

guess seller could have said bikes from a retired professors collection in orange county, which sold in an auction in north carolina last week


----------



## rollfaster

*Former cabe member*



kccomet said:


> guess seller could have said bikes from a retired professors collection in orange county, which sold in an auction in north carolina last week




Yes I believe it is the same bike that was sold last week. But wouldn't touch this with a ten foot pole because of the seller. Beware!


----------



## Steve K

*Yes...definitely the same bicycle*

Yes...That clearly is the same bicycle from the NC auction in Mebane last week. Buyer did remove that funky bracket that was hanging from seat. 
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## JAF/CO

any one see the buy it now price


----------



## Freqman1

I agree with the earlier post. There are some folks I won't deal with no matter how bad I want something. Fortunately I already have a Speedline. We know he has more than $4k in it so it will be interesting to see where this lands. The guy is a straight-up whack job though so good luck to whoever decides to go after this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## thatonejohn

So, after ebay fees ($250 according to the fee calculator), paypal fees ($125), did this guy lose money on it?  My calculations of premiums and tax from the NC auction put the bike just over $4200, plus whatever time, gas or shipping cost they incurred getting the bike.  The guy also put a set of tires on it, and swapped handlebars for eBay.


----------



## scrubbinrims

There are some miles between KY and NC as well plus hotel or shipping, who knows?
Maybe the seller didn't pay the 20% phone bid premium and got the 10%...I would have negotiated that especially at the projected hammer price.
You win some, you lose some and sometimes its nice just to break even when something you bought doesn't meet expectations.
I don't think the guy had a big flip profit in mind when that last bid was cast in Carolina.

Strong value for what's there...good to see as a speedline owner.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday

I bid $4,250 on it, and if I hadn't of done that, it would have gone for $3,850 
I'd say, this deal wasn't worth the time and effort for the seller.


----------



## Nickinator

I didn't know who the seller was at first but, I offer 4,800 for the bike at the start and he said he wanted to wait it out.
never bid on it, just offered and let the bike go from there,  still i have a feeling original paint is under that barn paint, goof off might bring back some paint
Nick.


----------



## cyclingday

I agree.
I think the black paint was the original finish and only the red trim was over paint.
With some TLC, I think that bike could be brought back.
If it wasn't for the amateur touch up on the paint, it looked like a pretty originally equipped standard Speedline Airflo.
I threw down enough to be pleased if I would have won it, but not so much that I would have been bummed if I won it.
The testimonials about the seller didn't exactly exude confidence either.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Maybe so Nick, but I am not going to take the chemical gamble at that kind of money.
If I roll craps, then I'll have a restored bike in a couple of years and much more $ that doesn't really excite me.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1

By the looks of it the seller lost money. It'll be interesting to see if the sale goes through. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic

*A putz to be sure...*

I wrote to this seller just after it was listed and his buy it now had disappeared, and he was such a complete putz, I didn't bother to look back. I would have bid good money for it, but I'm too old to put up with crap from sellers. Just my .2 cents.


----------



## fordmike65

*Thought this thing sold?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/prewar-bicy...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4adb13035f

BIN $5,500 free ship.


----------



## bikewhorder

You know when I first got into collecting old bikes I thought this bike was one of the ugliest bikes I'd ever seen, but now I look at this bike and think "Wow, That thing is...F^(&!*g Ugly! The Cheetos bike is worse though.


----------



## Freqman1

He says relisted due to non-pay bidder. I really wish Ebay would not have went to the anonymous bidding system so we could see who teh real dirt bags are. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bikewhorder said:


> You know when I first got into collecting old bikes I thought this bike was one of the ugliest bikes I'd ever seen, but now I look at this bike and think "Wow, That thing is...F^(&!*g Ugly! The Cheetos bike is worse though.



Bowden. .. hands down ugly as sheeeet


----------



## Freqman1

Since we're going to go down this road the indisputable ugliest bike ever is the Evinrude. Its a fact-you can look it up! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> Since we're going to go down this road the indisputable ugliest bike ever is the Evinrude. Its a fact-you can look it up! V/r Shawn



Oh wait...I forgot about that ....you are correct sir....I've tried to erase that pile from my mind. ..


----------



## Nickinator

Freqman1 said:


> He says relisted due to non-pay bidder. I really wish Ebay would not have went to the anonymous bidding system so we could see who teh real dirt bags are. V/r Shawn




I wonder if that's the truth...I wouldn't doubt he didn't like the final price and canceled the bid/sale, perhaps that winning bid was even his own...
Darcie


----------



## stoney

Nickinator said:


> I wonder if that's the truth...I wouldn't doubt he didn't like the final price and canceled the bid/sale, perhaps that winning bid was even his own...
> Darcie




I agree Darcie, I thought that right away. Whenever I see "relisted" because of non-pay I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Nickinator

It's listed as sold (again) now.....good luck to the buyer.

Darcie


----------



## scrubbinrims

skindel was on the weird side...the kind of guy that has old photographs of post mortem clowns in his living room, but I don't recall any issues as a buyer or seller.
Non-paying bidders are a real problem as about 10% of my transactions through ebay are no reply, no pay.
Chris


----------



## bikeboy1340

*ASSumptions???*

This seems to be a real problem on this forum.  Some people think they have the situation all figured out, and can"t wait to throw their two cents in the hat, not having a clue what the real deal is.  The original winning bidder never paid for the bike. I do not know if the original winning bidder is a CABE member trying to sabatage the sale or maybe someone that bid more than they could actually afford, and honestly what difference does it make.  The fact of the matter is when it was relisted, it sold in less than 24 hours for the BUY IT NOW price.  The bike has been paid for in full and has shipped.  I'm sure their are some that know who bought the bike and in the future we all may find out who got it.


----------



## Freqman1

bikeboy1340 said:


> This seems to be a real problem on this forum.  Some people think they have the situation all figured out, and can"t wait to throw their two cents in the hat, not having a clue what the real deal is.  The original winning bidder never paid for the bike. I do not know if the original winning bidder is a CABE member trying to sabatage the sale or maybe someone that bid more than they could actually afford, and honestly what difference does it make.  The fact of the matter is when it was relisted, it sold in less than 24 hours for the BUY IT NOW price.  The bike has been paid for in full and has shipped.  I'm sure their are some that know who bought the bike and in the future we all may find out who got it.




So is bikeboy1340 and Mike Skindel the same person?


----------



## bikeboy1340

Absolutely not.


----------

